# Any ideas why Aura is putting head down?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 18, 2008)

when i ground drive Aura, she puts her head down. I can't figure out why. Mabey is it the bit?


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 18, 2008)

Well it is hard telling maybe it was that she just wanted to test you.like when horses test u when u ride them they strech there necks and pull u... then agian it may not like the bit ether. hope somthin' helped.


----------

